

Looking for engineer (full-stack) AND employee #1 AND rider of unicorns - throwaway94103

Looking for employee #1. We're a pre-launch startup in the social, mobile, consumer area. Yes, all the buzz words. Bzzzzzzzz. Founders are in their 20's. CEO is an ivy league drop-out and has already sold a company. This go-around he's thinking much, much bigger. We like hop hop and we like sports. We're Nerd 2.0.<p>tldr:
- iOS, python, django, redis, js
- Ability to work up and down the stack
- Scale to millions of users
- Driven by outcomes, not hours
- Excellent coding ability in presence of flying nerf darts<p>Beyond your amazing hacking skills, this is who we wanna work with:<p>People Who Want To Win
We wanna work with people who push to be the best. They're motivated and hungry. They hate to lose and love to win.<p>People Who Get What They Want
We wanna work with people who are used to getting what they want in life -- whether in work, school, dating or other. We're looking for people who refuse to lose.<p>People Who We Can Trust
We strive for a culture of openness, honesty and transparency. No secrets. No politics. No drama. We don't care who gets the credit, as long as the team wins.<p>People Who Aren't A-holes
It's a "No Douchebag" zone. Life is simply too short to be working with jerks. We're looking for people who are fun to be around.<p>People Who Are Curious
We wanna work with people who are constantly learning and growing. They like to challenge themselves. They explore and discover. They are not afraid to fail.<p>People Who Work Hard
We're looking for people who get an insane amount of stuff done in a short amount of time. It's not about hours or time. It's about being smart, organized, and disciplined.<p>People Who Are Passionate
We want people who are passionate about what they do. You can feel their fire. It's contagious. They're bouncing off walls. They love life and they love challenges.<p>People With Imagination
We wanna work with people who dream big. They imagine themselves doing great things and building amazing products. It's normal to be a little bit delusional. We embrace it.<p>Oh and this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvsboPUjrGc
Our CEO does that but while riding unicorns.<p>Email if you're interested: throwaway94103@gmail.com
======
rhizome
_Driven by outcomes, not hours_

A lot of people know what this really means.

 _People Who Aren't A-holes It's a "No Douchebag" zone. Life is simply too
short to be working with jerks. We're looking for people who are fun to be
around._

Loud office.

 _Oh and this..._

Aside from Jersey Shore/Frat types, Ballmer is the archetypal douchebag.

All in all, good luck, but I'm getting mixed messages here.

